
Choose Your Own Sysadmin Adventure - Grauwolf
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/07/choose-your-own-sysadmin-adventure/
======
fsniper
this is hilarius :) happy sys admins day! at least we sysadmins have some
humor too.

